# Walking the goanna



## reptilesforsale (Mar 10, 2010)

Thought you all might enjoy this one.

[video=youtube;qMnXjT-mSoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMnXjT-mSoA[/video]


----------



## Vincey (Mar 10, 2010)

That is awesome.


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 10, 2010)

Is that Sonia Dewdney? She has amazing animals. I bought my yellow spotted monitor off her. would love mine to be that calm one day


----------



## RooOfBlue (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, that's Sonia. And she does indeed have very nice animals - a lot of work goes into that. Hope your yellow spotted matures into a mellow adult Mudimans.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats so awesome!


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 19, 2010)

Reptilesforsale is Sonia Dewdney I do beleve!

Hello


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 19, 2010)

that is so cool!!


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh in that case i bought my monitor off you


----------



## shane14 (Mar 19, 2010)

nice! haha gotta get a large monitor one day.


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 19, 2010)

Lovely big Bells, and yes, a lot of work must have gone into that. I could never do that with any of my lace monitors.


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Mar 19, 2010)

imagine taking one of them for a walk down the local corner store for milk and bread!
sure keep the weirdos away... maybe.


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 19, 2010)

jessieJEALOUSY said:


> imagine taking one of them for a walk down the local corner store for milk and bread!
> sure keep the weirdos away... maybe.


 it would also be a real head turner


----------



## cris (Mar 19, 2010)

jessieJEALOUSY said:


> imagine taking one of them for a walk down the local corner store for milk and bread!
> sure keep the weirdos away... maybe.



Would most likely attract the weirdies, but still an awesome goanna that is smart enough to know it has a good person looking after it


----------



## hoppyone (Mar 19, 2010)

Love it just awsome want one!


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 20, 2010)

I can walk my eastern water dragon, Spike like that! The trouble is getting the leash on him in the first place...


----------



## jewfish1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for that treat reptilesforsale.

Very entertaining and lovely monitors


----------



## mjb.2010 (Jun 15, 2010)

that is amazing! its so beautiful as well !


----------



## rockstar_jones (Jun 15, 2010)

haha that is more well mannered and better at walking than my dog haha


----------



## nevtalath (Jun 16, 2010)

rockstar_jones said:


> haha that is more well mannered and better at walking than my dog haha



second that!!


----------



## morgs202 (Jun 16, 2010)

That may well be the most awsome thing I have ever seen!!! How do you get them that tame?


----------



## lace90 (Jun 16, 2010)

I WANT ONE! i have always wanted to have an awesome calm monitor that will just chill around the house like a dog, sitting on the lounge chair and giving the family a scare when they realise it is alive


----------

